# Forellenteig



## AngelChris (27. Januar 2002)

Lohnt es sich Forellenteig selberherzustellen?
Und wenn ja wie? Beißen die Forellen dann anders als auf Power Bait?
AngelChris


----------



## marca (28. Januar 2002)

Hi Angelchris,
man kann einen tollen Teig aus Forellenpallets herstellen.
Das ist das Futter, dass die Fische auch aus dem Aufzuchtbecken kennen.(Ich rede also jetzt nur vom sogenannten" Forellenpuffangeln").
Mit ein wenig Paniermehl als Bindemittel.
Wenn du dann auch ein wenig mit Pallets anfütterst, hast Du mit Sicherheit schönen Erfolg.
Ob das aber im "wilden" Gewässer klappt, weiß ich nicht; wage es aber zu bezweifeln.
Wer angelt aber schon im natürlichen Gewässer mit Power-Bait?
Gruß
marca


----------



## TommyD (28. Januar 2002)

Hi
Genau wie marca es gesagt hat Forelli ergibt einen super Teig aber nicht nur forellen sondern auch Karpfen stehen auf diesen Teig und sogar Karpfen in "wilden" gewässernGruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## forellenkoenig (29. Januar 2002)

Hi Marca
ich zum beispiel angle mit power baits in der wied und in der lahn und fange nicht nur forellen damit sondern auch barsche.meines erachtens beißen die forellen nicht weil es power baits ist,sondern weil ich das zeug so knete das es beim schleppen rotiert und das die forellen oder barsche in beißlaune versetzt, aber dafür brauche ich kein power bait sondern nehme ganz normales weißbrot und mache mir einen teig daraus.viele grüße Forellenkoenig


----------



## AngelChris (30. Januar 2002)

Danke für die Antworten.
@ Marca. Sollen die Pallets einfach so untergemischt werden, oder sollen sie erst gemahlen werden?
MfG 
AneglChris


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (2. Juni 2003)

hi, kann man teig für forellen auch mit paniermehl und vanillepulver machen, das ist so anfütterungspulver für karpfen, kann man den auch für forellen nehmen?

Gruß Markus


----------



## CyTrobIc (2. Juni 2003)

ich machs immer so:

Mehl
Honig
(prise) Salz

evtl. Vanillezucker


das zu einem Festen Teig kneten,
da gehn die drauf ab wie nix.

mfg Gerrit


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (2. Juni 2003)

wieviel mehl und wieviel honig? wieviel wasser dazu?
tust du das auf den haken oder zum anfüttern?

Gruß Markus

P.S. Wer kann mir sagen, wo man Forellenrogen kriegt, wie teuer und was das überhaupt ist?


----------



## Babydorsch (2. Juni 2003)

Hallo Angelchris
Ich mache meine Teig immer so:
Man nehme Toastbroat,bröselt den klein,mischt den mit Wasser ( aber nicht zu viel ) anschließend ein bisschen Magarine und den Teig gut durchkneten.
Die andere Art guten Forellenteig herzustellen
Man nehme gemahlenden Forelli und gibt dazu Eigelb und Magarine hinzu.Anschließend auch gut durchkneten bis der Teig richtig schön Fest ist.
Diese Beiden Teige fangen manchmal sogar besser als diese aus dem Glas.


----------



## Babydorsch (2. Juni 2003)

Achso beim Toastbrot die Kruste abmachen


----------



## CyTrobIc (2. Juni 2003)

@Markus

kannst ihn für beides benutzen, je nach dem:

Anfüttern:
ein Wenig Honig und mengst das Mehl bei, bis der Teig sehr bröselig wird, dann kann man mit den Bröseln anfüttern, oder du rollst kleine kügelchen (ist aber sehr nervig und zeitzehrend)

Angeln:
du nimmst Mehl und gibst Honig dazu bis der Teig Lehmartig wird, er muss gut zu kneten sein, darf aber nicht mehr an den Fingern bein Kneten kleben bleiben, dann ist er gut und hält gut am Haken.

Nimm am besten keinen Raps oder Waldhonig oder Honig mit Gewürzen, das klappt nicht so gut, am besten ist ein heller Wiesen Honig der nicht so zäh ist.


----------



## angeltreff (2. Juni 2003)

Forelli, Leinöl, Mehl - fertig.


----------



## Forellenudo (2. Juni 2003)

250gr.fein gemahlenen Forelli  2x eiweiß fertig.

gruß udo#h


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (2. Juni 2003)

@ all
ich wollte mich bei euch allen mal bedanken
ich bin seit zwei tagen angemeldet und bae schon so viele fragen von euch beanrtwortet bekommen, hab schon viel dazu geleernt und krieg sogar ein röhrchen geschickt ohne etwas zu bezahlen, auf die frage wie viel kriegst du kam die antwort "leute im board zahlen nichts", ich glaub nicht, dass es heutzutage noch so viele nette menschen wie euch gibt.
Ich bin froh das ich die seite durch zufall gefunden habe

Gruß Markus#h :k :l :m


----------



## muddyliz (2. Juni 2003)

*Teigrezepte*

Schau mal nach unter http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm
unten unter "Hakenteige", da hast du die Auswahl.
Forelli-Teig fängt gut.
Gruß muddyliz


----------

